# 2022 FIFA U-20 Women's World Cup Costa Rica



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Earlier today marked a big milestone. As we reached one year to go, the local organizing committee for the 2022 FIFA U-20 Women's World Cup Costa Rica official emblem and slogan: "Vamos Juntas" has been unveiled. With its nature like Lava, Plants and Water, colors of the Costa Rican flag, the patterns and the tournament trophy shape.










Qualified Teams:

AFC (Asia):

🇦🇺 Australia
🇯🇵 Japan
🇰🇷 South Korea

CAF (Africa):

🇬🇭 Ghana
🇳🇬 Nigeria

CONCACAF (North, Central America and Caribbean):

🇨🇷 Costa Rica (Host)
🇨🇦 Canada
🇲🇽 Mexico
🇺🇸 United States

CONMEBOL (South America):

🇧🇷 Brazil
🇨🇴Colombia

OFC (Oceania):

🇳🇿 New Zealand

UEFA (Europe):

🇫🇷 France
🇩🇪 Germany
🇳🇱 Netherlands
🇪🇸 Spain

Japan will enter as defending champions.

I will udpdate the qualified teams list when lineup is complete. I look forward to this event in Costa Rica.


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

Venues?


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

alex_lg said:


> Venues?


Venues will be:

Estadio Nacional in San José (Costa Rica's capital and largest city) [Capacity: 35,175]

and

Estadio Alejandro Morera Soto in Alajuela (Capacity: 17,895)

These are the two venues so far, two more venues expected to be announced sometime this year.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The field is set. Here is the finalized qualified teams list:

AFC (Asia):

🇦🇺 Australia
🇯🇵 Japan
🇰🇷 South Korea

CAF (Africa):

🇬🇭 Ghana
🇳🇬 Nigeria

CONCACAF (North, Central America and Caribbean):

🇨🇷 Costa Rica (Host)
🇨🇦 Canada
🇲🇽 Mexico
🇺🇸 United States

CONMEBOL (South America):

🇧🇷 Brazil
🇨🇴 Colombia

OFC (Oceania):

🇳🇿 New Zealand

UEFA (Europe):

🇫🇷 France
🇩🇪 Germany
🇳🇱 Netherlands
🇪🇸 Spain

No newcomer for this year's edition That will a newcomer will have to wait until the 2024 edition.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We are six months away to the start of the event.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Almost five months away for the 10th FIFA U-20 Women's World Cup Costa Rica 2022.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We are 2 spots left with Africa completing the qualifiers, it's now down to South America.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The opening and final will be held in San Jose at the Estadio Nacional.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We have already started on the South American qualifiers for the 2022 FIFA U-20 Women's World Cup.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The draw will be held on the 5th of next month which is Cinco De Mayo at the National Theater of Costa Rica In San Jose.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We now know the group and here they are:

Group A:

🇨🇷 Costa Rica (Host)
🇦🇺 Australia
🇪🇸 Spain
🇧🇷 Brazil

Group B:

🇩🇪 Germany
🇨🇴 Colombia
🇳🇿 New Zealand
🇲🇽 Mexico

Group C:

🇫🇷 France
🇳🇬 Nigeria
🇨🇦 Canada
🇰🇷 South Korea

Group D:

🇯🇵 Japan
🇳🇱 Netherlands
🇬🇭 Ghana
🇺🇸 United States


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Now since the groups have been known, we will get updates on Costa Rica 2022 soon. For information and other details, visit FIFA.com where can you buy tickets for this summer event.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*2022 FIFA U-20 Women's World Cup in Costa Rica (08.10 ~08.28)


San José , Estadio Nacional de Costa Rica , 35,062 seats (34,024 seats for FIFA matches), 2011.03.26*
*







*



*Alajuela , Estadio Alejandro Morera Soto Scotiabank , 17,895 (4,980 seats for FIFA matches) , 1942.01.18







*


cafe.daum.net/stade/2022 FIFA U-20 Women's World Cup Stadiums


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The tournament has just begun.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Tough start for Costa Rica as host after losing to Australia.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The FIFA U-20 Women's World Cup Costa Rica 2022 is now over with Spain winning their first title 3-1 over Japan.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

See you at the next edition in 2024.


----------

